# FHTM, take a look



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">PFF?ers,<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Some of you know me, some don?t, however those that do know me I am the entrepreneur type. I figure, ?If you try nothing, you will be left with NOTHING?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">A couple weeks ago I started a Network Marketing business. In the early 90?s I got involved with Excel Telecommunications and ended up earning a good amount of money through that program with a single product (Long distance phone service). The residual income last for several years, while I was in the Balkans??. It died off.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I have started a new program Called Fortune High Tech Marketing (FHTM). It uses the same business model as all the other Network Marketing programs in existence. These models are extremely powerful as they replace existing advertising budgets that companies such as AT&T, Identashield, GE Security, Ingrid Home Security, Peter Lamas, Dish Network, Bass Pro Shops, Cabalas and many more already spend, and depend on the referral network with people like you and me.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">FHTM is adding additional business partners on a weekly basis, so this will continue to grow well into the future. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I am asking the PFF team to take a look at what I have to offer on my site www.fhtmus.com/jimsummers (Rep ID 8716150) I would appreciate it if you see something, to give it a shot. Same cost, or less, same products, just getting them in a different way. You go through my FHTM site to the main company?s site to order.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">There are many opinions concerning this type of programs with great earning potential, I myself made many mistakes during my experience with Excel telecommunications, however I have learned through experience on how to turn failure into success. Keep an open mind and explore your true potential, get outside the box!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Questions? Call, email, or PM.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Click here www.fhtmus.com/jimsummers<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Thanks!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a quick note on this:

My organization has grown over the past several months, and is continuing to grow.If you or anyone you know, would like to see how to "EARN" extra money each and every month drop me a email @ [email protected] I am so excited about this. Helping people get what they want and getting involved. Why "Trade time for money?"

Get "OUT OF THE BOX" there is a whole world out there. I like the motto, <U>"Listen, Learn, Do"</U> You never know your limits until you try. <U>Join the right team and get the right support for success.</U>

Don't sell yourself short. Try, Try until you succeed! Diversification is a good thing.


----------

